# Thompson Lathe Tools a Mixed Bag



## TheDane

Only one question … why did you use 'mixed bag' in the title of your review?

Ordinarily when someone uses the term 'mixed bag' it means there was some good and some bad. Sounds to me like your experience with Doug Thompson's tools has been all positive.


----------



## JimChrisawn

> Only one question … why did you use mixed bag in the title of your review?
> 
> Ordinarily when someone uses the term mixed bag it means there was some good and some bad. Sounds to me like your experience with Doug Thompson s tools has been all positive.
> 
> - TheDane


I think normally that would be true, but in this instance I was inferring or referring to a mixture of tools. Yes, indeed my experience with Doug's tools and service has been excellent. I've even had him do a couple special grinds on a couple tools so I wouldn't have to regrind them once I received them. He was glad to do it and didn't charge extra for them. I apologize if I created confusion. Thank you for reading the review.


----------

